# Show Me your Best Betta Photography Photo!!



## Bettabubble3

Yes you herd me! Best photography photo of your betta!! I want really cool ones!!! This is mine of Blaze. Its not that good but its okay. But show me yours!


----------



## AngelicScars




----------



## vaygirl

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/8475/1001727w.jpg


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics!!


----------



## veganchick

Tic Tac


----------



## Bettabubble3

how pretty!


----------



## Jupiter

My little jumper!


----------



## CodeRed

No matter what, this'll always be my favorite pic. of my bettas  It shows Vulcan so full of life.


----------



## dramaqueen

View attachment 7761
Morgan.


----------



## JamieTron

Xavier

View attachment 7895


----------



## fshylol

My HM Jelly


----------



## dramaqueen

Ooooh, he's beautiful!!


----------



## Romad

I've always loved this one of Baccus (RIP buddy)


----------



## dramaqueen

Baccus was so pretty!!


----------



## Romad

dramaqueen said:


> Baccus was so pretty!!


 
Thanks 
I miss the little guy. He was such a character.


----------



## Betta Fish Bob

Angelic Scars, I love your pic! also your profile pic.


----------



## Bettabubble3

These are all really cool


----------



## bubbaface

My boy Bubba (and his former tank mate Gimpy (the Zebra Danio missing a gil flap))








[/URL]


----------



## mysquishy

Terence:


















Leonidas:


----------



## bloo97

Terence Looks exactly like Bloo!


----------



## bloo97

Lucky:
Picture 043.jpg
I actually found that rock otside and it is PERFECT!


----------



## mysquishy

Looks like Lucky has a nice home.  DO you have any pics of Bloo?


----------



## Min

Gotta say so far Gossamers is the best.


----------



## Neelie

Maehk









Salmon;


----------



## finan

Mine.


----------



## SemioticSleep




----------



## britnyjackson

Here's Arturo...I just love this pic!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pic!


----------



## britnyjackson

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Betta Slave

Alright, I'm not a very good photographer, but here are some of the best pictures of my fish-

Two pictures of Augie (R.I.P)

















Nereus- (who is now a tailbiter! ARGH!)









Two of Veles (R.I.P)

















And the best one of Peanut (he's so hyper, it's hard to get good pics!)


----------



## MustardGas

Here's Roscoe.. Always moving so it's almost impossible to get a non-blurry picture! 











And not the greatest photography-wise, but I love it!


----------



## BEELZEBOB

Bob's Bettas!!!
this is Doppleganger








this is sabertooth








And this is carnage, pics do him no justice. best lookin fish i have even seen!


----------



## Foxers

Here's a good one of Apollo ;D


----------



## CodeRed

Akeros


----------



## mabarcomb

I'm trying to get a photo of him in his shark... but every time I creep over to his tank he swims out.


----------



## PewPewPew

View attachment 25762


----------



## Chard56

Best? That's a hard decision to make. I'll compromise with one of my best.


----------



## pdxBetta

Currently, this one is my best:


----------



## PitGurl

Dharma,


----------



## Dragonlady




----------



## Fermin

Neb. He hates me. He hates you too.


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Fermin said:


> Neb. He hates me. He hates you too.


Lmao!!! His expression is hilarious he looks so mean! Love it looks just like my DT CT "Charlie"


----------



## anbu




----------



## JaspersANGEL

My lil' loner fish, he hate's me and prefer's to be left alone. But everyday since I got him, he blow's me cute big bubblenest:

Romad the CT:

View attachment 25799


Ma saint-ni-touche

Tex the DeT or HM or Super DeT (dunno yet):

View attachment 25800


I'd say the two are my best... oh wait

View attachment 25801


Now I'm done *lol*!!


----------



## Firework88

This Is My Delta Tailed Firework


----------



## AFishTale

*Betta Pics*

C h e s s i r e


----------



## tracyalexa

Fermin said:


> Neb. He hates me. He hates you too.


In LOVE with that fish!


----------



## Amaya Yuy

Ok here's the best photography style pic I have right now =]

Apollo


----------

